

What goes into Java 8? - Mitt
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/software/3401314/oracle-java-upgrades-still-worthwhile-despite-postponed-features/

======
SwearWord
.net 3.0 goes into Java 8

~~~
lmm
If only. Where are my extension methods?

~~~
randomguy7788
default methods in interfaces will more or less mimic the same behavior.(sorta
like mixins its not exactly the same but yeah lol)

    
    
        class SomeClass implements Linq {}
    
        public interface Linq { 
            public IEnumerable where(Func) { default implementation... }
    
            public IEnumerable orderBy(Func) { default implementation... }
        }

~~~
lmm
That's a good thing, but it doesn't let me add my own methods to existing
classes - I can subclass and mixin an interface, but instances I get back from
library methods won't have that extra interface.

~~~
msgilligan
You can do that with Groovy.

~~~
lmm
Or with scala, and I do, but we're talking about Java 8 here.

